# The old way of felling trees (with a felling axe and a crosscut saw)



## nebruks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello everybody.

This winter I decided to cut down some trees in my own forest for my upcoming log and timber frame family house project. I made a decision to do in this project as much as possible using only human energy, hand tools and historical and traditional techniques of working with wood and timber. To get the feeling of how it has been done in the old days. The next step will be hand hewing with a Gransfors Bruks 1900 broadaxe and German style finishing broadaxe.

There are some good memories from this winter work in forest. The air temperature was -20 degrees (Celsium) and the new moon was raising.


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very cool, I like people powered projects


----------

